# Confidentialité avec iCloud



## Bruno de Malaisie (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Sans rentrer dans les détails, je me sépare de mon amie, laquelle a un iPad connecté sur mon compte iTunes. qu'elle bénéficie des mises à jour, cela ne me pose pas trop de problème. 
Par contre, comment faire pour qu'elle n'ait pas accès à mes données personnelles (agenda et contact par exemple). J'utilise iCloud pour tout cela. 
Changer mon mot de passe iTunes?
J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé quelque chose de clair. 
Merci d'avance....


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2012)

Tout simplement, crée un compte iCloud distinct pour ton agenda et ton carnet d'adresse. Le reste étant géré par ton ancien identifiant.


----------

